# Stuck in UEFI Bios. Won't boot to Windows 10



## GlassOfWater (Sep 10, 2018)

It started when I took one of my hard drives out of my case. Now when I turn it on, it will open up the UEFI Bios page instead of booting like normal. I have tried turning everything off and back on, taking out my hard drives and reinserting them, resetting some options on Bios, but to no avail. It ONCE booted into Windows, but then wouldn't let me through.... it locked me out? PLEASE GIVE ADVICE, I WANT TO DIE BECAUSE IT'S SO FRUSTRATING. NOTHING I FIND ON THE INTERNET IS WORKING. (Btw, I have Z170, not s87 or whatever. It's a different format?)


----------



## Rollaz (Sep 10, 2018)

Did you try to find somewhere "booting device settings"? If system was installed on drive you put out, you might have to set it as booting device again.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What is on this drive that you removed?

Have you tried reinstalling the removed drive?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you able to boot into Safe mode as follows? If not create a Windows 10 USB as follows and we can try some repair options.

*Force Safe Mode with Power On/Off*

1. Press the *Power On/Off *button to *Start *and *Shut Down* the computer as soon as you see the rotating loading circle
2.Repeat this 2-3 times to stat the *Windows Recovery Environment*.
3. Select *Troubleshoot *> *Advanced options* > *Startup Settings* > *Restart *from the *Choose an Option screen*.
4. After your PC restarts, select one of the following *Safe Mode options* you are instructed to from the *Start Up Settings menu*:

*Safe Mode (4)*
*Safe Mode with Networking (5) *
*Command Prompt (6)*
5. Wait for *Safe Mode* to load.
6. Logon with an *Administrator *account if needed.

*How to make a bootable DVD or USB via the media creation tool*

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------

